
Me and a friend just created an ETH betting platform called bething.io - bething_io
Me and a friend just created an ETH betting platform called bething. We are aiming to test it at the WC 2018. We have a 5% fee (1% to charity and 4% to us). Currently it is a pot betting system and our long term goal is to replicate what betfair does with buying and selling odds. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bething.io
======
marenkay
Betting requires a license in many countries to be legal, apart from the
requirement for age verification.

As your site is now, this is basically calling for a lawsuit.

~~~
1996
Like the EU GPDR, or every weird country laws, it is better not to care too
much.

Just be legal in the place of incorporation, where you live and where you run
your business, then let it go.

Lawsuits? If Europeans do not like that US sites do not respect the GPDR or
have no license for something, yes, they can sue.

But given the 1st amendment, I don't think anyone is going to be extradited
for free speach!

~~~
marenkay
Is everything these days about GDPR?

Betting laws are not just a EU thing.

